# Saanen FFs producing only a quart?



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi guys 
I've ben searching for a doe in milk since I dried off my girls to get ready for kidding. I have found two ads for two different goats.
One is a Saanen/Alpine cross...2 yo FF producing one quart a day.
The second is a pure Saanen 2 yo FF producing one quart a day. This ones dam milked 3 gallons at her peak.

I have a Saanen who milked 2 1/2 gallons a day at her peak. I bred her to my Alpine buck and their doe kidded last year and was milking 1 gallon off the bat.
What is with these does who are only milking a quart? I didn't even think Saanens had it in them to only milk a quart...It would be beneath them,lol..

BTW they are asking $200.00 and $250.00 for these girls..ummm.. I don't see that as a good deal but maybe my goats are unusually good milkers the first time around??
Has anyone seen this before in a Saanen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think bad genetics. Or how they are caring for them.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought it was odd. I'm not going for it. Not at that price. I don't want to insult the people by asking too much about their care of the goats and their feeding practices. It's all over email and I feel like people just stop answering you once you start asking. I would like a milker but that doesn't even seem worth the effort.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Not at that price.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....my saanen do 2- 2 1/2 gallons a day...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Um, that's what I get from my kinder girls, a quart from both in the AM and they are both feeding triplets. I am expecting them to both give me a half gallon upon weaning.....one is a 2nd freshener, and one is a 3 rd freshener, but they are much smaller goats... So I would definitely pass if I was you..


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah..already passed..after I told her I was all set she came back to say that it was only her second freshening and her first freshening she was giving 1/2 gallon...so why is she only giving a quart this time? My saanen alpine yearling FF gave a gallon+ so this just seems wrong.
Then I saw another picture of her and she has an overbite that is something like I've never seen. She looks like a horse with parrot mouth..She wants $250.00 for this goat..oh but she's registered so she must be worth it,lol!
I usually don't go on like this but I feel like someone is going to try to take advantage of someone somewhere!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good deal..i would keep walking too...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good idea to pass. I would also say the person is likely making up the "her dam gave 3 gallons a day at peak" even with Saanens it takes really good feed, really good management and really good genetics to give that much. Not to mention, one person gallon isn't necessarily the next persons gallon  

On parents and such I only believe it if I see it or if they have official DHIR records on the goat and express the amount given in lbs.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It's funny. My first goat was a Saanen I bought who was already in milk. She was 5 years old when I bought her and she was giving me 2 1/2 gallons a day and I milked her for over 2 years. My goats since then have been mixes of saanen or alpine and they all (with one exception) gave me a gallon at least a day..I do grain them to support them while they are working so hard to provide us w food and they definitely do that. Maybe people don't realize how much it takes?? Ive had friends call me asking why their goats are only giving a quart a day when they are giving them 2 WHOLE cups of grain a day...would you work that hard for so little? I know I wouldn't lol!


----------

